# 1. Albtraufbikemarathon



## wowaki (9. August 2008)

Ich habe heute die Information erhalten, dass der RKV Kirchheim am 21.9.08 den 1. Albtraufbikemarathon mit Start und Ziel in Kirchheim/Teck veranstaltet. Es gibt zwei Strecken mit 55 km/1150 hm und 95 km/1990 hm in allen Altersklassen (U19 nur Mitteldistanz). Das Teilnehmerfeld ist auf max. 400 Teilnehmer begrenzt, die Ausschreibung ist jetzt unter http://www.albtraufmarathon.de online.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## junkyjerk (9. August 2008)

wow cool, da bin ich wohl am start... freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelhac (10. August 2008)

Das hört sich ja mal alles richtig gut an ,
habe aber noch ein paar Fragen.

1. Wieso ist denn der Start sooo früh? O.k., für die Langstrecke kann man
    es ja noch nachvollziehen, die brauchen halt entsprechend länger, aber
    die Mittelstrecke  Ist halt immer etwas stressig, wenn man
    eine längere Anfahrt hat...

2. Gibt es ausser den shirts auch noch eine Siegerehrung mit Sachpreisen
    für die ersten Plätze?

3. Das Höhenprofil versteh ich nicht so ganz, wenn ich da die Mittelstrecke
    fahre, also die rd. 50 km, dann liegt ja das Ziel viel höher als der Start?
    Oder wird das Höhenprofil für die Mittelstrecke noch eingestellt?

So, das wär´s dann glaube ich....

...schon mal Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## wowaki (10. August 2008)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja mal alles richtig gut an ,
> habe aber noch ein paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Wieso ist denn der Start sooo früh? O.k., für die Langstrecke kann man
> ...



Die Fragen kann nur der Veranstalter beantworten. Ich habe nur die Info über den Marathon erhalten und habe selbst mit der Veranstaltung nichts zu tun.


----------



## Migra (10. August 2008)

Sehr genial, dass es in der Gegend jetzt auch einen Bikemarathon gibt - ich hab den Termin fest im Kalender...

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## h3!kO (12. August 2008)

Jo  da bin ich auch dabei !!!


----------



## junkyjerk (12. August 2008)

was mir noch zu denken gibt.... gibts auch trails auf der strecke? in der beschreibung stehen nur schotter- und waldwege?


----------



## h3!kO (12. August 2008)

Hallo Biker,

hätte jemand Interesse an Trainingseinheiten der Marathon Strecke. 
(Mittlere Distanz: 55km  1150hm)


----------



## Domi9189 (21. August 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> was mir noch zu denken gibt.... gibts auch trails auf der strecke? in der beschreibung stehen nur schotter- und waldwege?



Bin heute n kleiner Teil der Strecke gefahrn un wenn ich die richtige Strecke gefahren bin (was ja auf der karte nich 100%genau ersichtlich ist), dann gibts n paar trails un ne "schöne" passage bei der sicher welche ziemlich unsaft auf die Schnautze fliegn werden . Die passage ist erinnert mich an ne schöne Downhillstrecke....


----------



## Domi9189 (23. August 2008)

Ich bin glaub doch den falschen Weg gefahren. Wird aber trotzdem ein kleines Stück single-trail nach dem Hohen-Neuffen geben aber nicht so hart wie der andere weg. Gruß Domi


----------



## damage0099 (23. August 2008)

habe mir soeben mal kurz die beiden Kurse als gpx erstellt und in MM angeschaut:

Sieht sehr gut aus, werde ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mal abradeln (bin nicht gut genug für'n Marathon  ).......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (24. August 2008)

Die Webpräsenz ist schon mal recht gut! Hoffe ich mal, dass die Veranstaltung erfolgreich sein wird und sich langfristig gut etablieren kann. Das wäre mir recht, bei einem Marathon fast direkt vor meiner Haustüre


----------



## h3!kO (25. August 2008)

@Haferstroh
Da haste recht. Aber wenn du mal die Starterliste begutachtest, wirst du erkennen, dass es bis dato 4 Fahrer sich angemeldet haben LOL

@damage0099
Gib mal bescheid, wann du die Strecke abfährst. Ich besitze kein soen GPS-Dingsbums...... Zu zweit macht biken mehr Spass


----------



## damage0099 (25. August 2008)

@h3!kO: Da haste recht , hättest Lust das Dingens mal mitzuradeln? Bin eigentlich einigermaßen fit, aber für n Marathon mitzuradeln wirds wohl nicht reichen , will ja nicht als letzter durchs Ziel .
Die große oder die kleine? 95km hört sich doch gut an (also die große), oder?


----------



## h3!kO (25. August 2008)

Na aber HALLO natürlich die große Runde. Die kleine haste am Feierabend durchgestrampelt......
SPASS bei Seite wie siehts aus am Wochenende. 
An ALLLLE....
Wer hat Lust, will auf jeden Fall beim Marathon die grosse Runde mitfahren.


----------



## damage0099 (25. August 2008)

ow, dieses WE wollte ich in der schönen CH radeln....., vllt. nächstes?


----------



## h3!kO (25. August 2008)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ow, dieses WE wollte ich in der schönen CH radeln....., vllt. nächstes?




CH wäre ich auch dabei......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (9. September 2008)

Und, gibts was Neues?


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2008)

bin letzte Woche gestürzt, noch 5 Wochen kein Meter aufm Rad in Aussicht


----------



## h3!kO (17. September 2008)

Wie gestürzt Damage !!!!!!
Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob jemand am Samstag mitgeht die Startnummer 
besorgen.  Fahre bis dato noch alleine. Würde mich gerne jemand anschließen.


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2008)

jow, leider, noch paar Wochen außer Gefecht, mitte Oktober wieder, aber denke nix mit Marathon, eher geteerte Straßen, d.h. Alpenpässe in Ö / CH......nichts holpriges


----------



## h3!kO (17. September 2008)

damage0099 schrieb:


> jow, leider, noch paar Wochen außer Gefecht, mitte Oktober wieder, aber denke nix mit Marathon, eher geteerte Straßen, d.h. Alpenpässe in Ö / CH......nichts holpriges



Aso mitm Renner oder was


----------



## Domi9189 (19. September 2008)

Schön, dass es mal wieder irgendwelche Wichtigtuer, die vom Biken keine Ahnung habn sich durchgesetz habn un es keine Zeitnahme gibt. Naja aber wird hoffentlich trotzdem gut, dann gibt es vielleicht beim nächsten Mal ne Zeitnahme


----------



## TTT (19. September 2008)

Domi9189 schrieb:


> Schön, dass es mal wieder irgendwelche Wichtigtuer, die vom Biken keine Ahnung habn sich durchgesetz habn un es keine Zeitnahme gibt. Naja aber wird hoffentlich trotzdem gut, dann gibt es vielleicht beim nächsten Mal ne Zeitnahme



Sorry aber ne Radtouristikfahrt zum Preis eines Rennens. Ich fühl mich abgezockt. Das stand nirgends explizit und allein die Erwähnung einer Zeitnahmefirma in der Ausschreibung vermittelt was anderes! Das wird viele verärgern, da bin ich mir sicher. Mit einer offenen Informationspolitik hätte man den Ärger vermeiden können. Ich weiß noch gar nicht, ob ich trotdem mitfahren soll. Über Mittag ist´s wärmer und es gibt viel schönere Strecken hier zu fahren. Man sollte ne Fahrraddemo gegen unsere Behörden draus machen, dann würd es wenigstens noch Sinn machen...


----------



## Domi9189 (19. September 2008)

Ja find 35 fürn Nudelgericht und n "Funktionsshirt" sind leicht teuer wenn man bedenkt, dass man die strecke jederzeit "legal" fahrn kann da die wege breiter als 2 meter sind und ich in Trochtelfingen nur 17 für n Nudelgericht, Finisher-T-Shirt, Zeitnahme, abgesperrte Strecke, Urkunden und "Fotoservice" zahle... Aber ich find wir sollten zeigen dass Mountainbiker keine Verrückten und rüpelhafte Natürzerstörer sind, in der Hoffnung, dass sie beim nächsten Mal ne Zeitnahme erlauben. Also ich fahr auf jeden Fall, hab nicht umsonst darauf trainiert. Hoffentlich ham se wenigstens die strecke gut ausgeschriebn im Tiefenbachtal hats viele abzweigungen...
Also bis Sonntag


----------



## doppelhac (19. September 2008)

@domi9189
Steht das irgendwo, dass keine Zeitnahme erfolgt (habe nämlich nix gefunden ) oder hast Du das gehört?

Eins versteh ich ja nicht, ich meine, die Strecke wird ja befahren, ob mit oder ohne Zeitnahme, was soll denn das Theater .

Ich bin nur froh, dass ich nicht mitfahre (bin letzten Sonntag erst einen Mara gefahren); was mir aber von Anfang an schon immer ein bisschen 
komisch vorkam, dass überhaupt keine Siegerehrung angesetzt ist.

Ich bin auf alle Fälle mal auf Eure Berichte nach dem Rennen gespannt und wünsche allen Teilnehmern trotzdem viel Spass!


----------



## TTT (19. September 2008)

doppelhac schrieb:


> @domi9189
> Steht das irgendwo, dass keine Zeitnahme erfolgt (habe nämlich nix gefunden ) oder hast Du das gehört?
> 
> Eins versteh ich ja nicht, ich meine, die Strecke wird ja befahren, ob mit oder ohne Zeitnahme, was soll denn das Theater .



http://www.teckbote.de/lokalsport/Artikel1838083.cfm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domi9189 (19. September 2008)

> Eins versteh ich ja nicht, ich meine, die Strecke wird ja befahren, ob mit oder ohne Zeitnahme, was soll denn das Theater .



Genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt... ich schalt sicher nicht auf tour de ländle geschwindigkeit nur weil es keine Zeitnahme gibt naja daran sieht man, dass diejenigen, die das entschieden habn keine Ahnung von unserem Sport habn


----------



## bike4life1 (20. September 2008)

Nach aktueller Information des Veranstalters findet der Marathon ganz normal mit Zeitmessung statt.

Der Artikel des Teckboten ist inhaltlich nicht richtig !


----------



## TTT (21. September 2008)

So, nun ist er vorbei, der 1. Albtraufbikemarathon.
Auch wenn es organisatorisch noch an einigen Enden gehackt hat, was ja bei der 1. Austragung auch nicht anders zu erwarten war, gebührt den Veranstaltern ein Lob - nicht nur für die Durchführung, sondern vor allem für die Durchsetztung desselben. Allen Widerständen von außen zum Trotz (wohl auch heute auf der Strecke haben wohl Gegner Wegweiser umgestellt, was ja irgendwie zu befürchten war) wurde hier ein neuer Marathon geschaffen. Respekt!

Ich bin gespannt, ob es eine Neufauflage geben wird. Würde mich auch interessieren, ob es eine Plattform (z.B. dieses Forum hier) gibt, auf der der Veranstalter Anregungen entgegennimmt.

Weiss jemand, wann und wo die Ergebnislisten veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## Domi9189 (21. September 2008)

Ja war echt ne schöne Veranstaltung auch wenn es manchma leichte orientierungsprobleme gab. Aber daran war der Veranstalter ja anscheinend nicht schuld. Ich freue mich auf nächstes Mal.


----------



## Mawa_0812 (21. September 2008)

Die Veranstaltung war ja wohl der volle Witz. Am Samstag abend steht man 45min an um seine Startnummer zu bekommen. Es waren alles nur Voranmeldungen und die fangen an die Namen nochmal einzutippen ?? Und dann noch 5  Starnummerpfand!! Heute der Start um 8.15 (hätte man auch gut und gerne 2 Stunden später starten können), eine Streckenbeschilderung unter aller Sau, und fast keine Streckenposten. Wir haben uns dann natürlich prompt verfahren und wir waren ja nicht die einzigen. Im Ziel angekommen keinerlei Entschuldigung seitens des Veranstalters oder eine Ansage was gemacht wird.

Dann wollte ich irgendwann mal duschen gehen, war das gesamte Schulgebäude abgesperrt. Es waren auch keinerlei Hinweisschilder wo sich die Duschen befinden. Dann beim Veranstalter reklamiert und fast 3 Stunden nachdem ich im Ziel konnte ich dann Duschen. Es wurde dann sogar überlegt ob man ein Hinweisschild aufstellen soll. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!! Dass es keine Siegerehrung gibt o.k., aber für was zahlt man dann bitte 35? Da verdient sich doch irgendjemand dumm und dämlich! Wobei dämlich sind die ja schon!


----------



## wildcat_1968 (21. September 2008)

mal 'ne vielleicht etwas provokante Frage: braucht die Alb neben den Rennen in Trochtelfingen und Münsingen eigentlich noch einen weiteren Marathon? Die Veranstaltungen in Albstadt und Bad Wildbad sind ja ebenfalls nicht sehr weit weg. 

Trochtelfingen/Münsingen ist top organisiert, die Stimmung passt dort auch und scheinbar ist es hierzulande ja generell nicht möglich ein Rennen mit etwas anspruchsvollerem Streckenverlauf abseits der Waldautobahnen zu gestalten.

Ich habe großen Respekt vor den Organisatoren des Albtraufmarathons, ich sehe nur keine echte Marktlücke für ein weiteres Rennen in der Gegend.


----------



## TTT (21. September 2008)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> mal 'ne vielleicht etwas provokante Frage: braucht die Alb neben den Rennen in Trochtelfingen und Münsingen eigentlich noch einen weiteren Marathon? Die Veranstaltungen in Albstadt und Bad Wildbad sind ja ebenfalls nicht sehr weit weg.
> 
> Trochtelfingen/Münsingen ist top organisiert, die Stimmung passt dort auch und scheinbar ist es hierzulande ja generell nicht möglich ein Rennen mit etwas anspruchsvollerem Streckenverlauf abseits der Waldautobahnen zu gestalten.
> 
> Ich habe großen Respekt vor den Organisatoren des Albtraufmarathons, ich sehe nur keine echte Marktlücke für ein weiteres Rennen in der Gegend.



Trochtelfingen ist ausgebucht, Albstadt war auch ausgebucht, Bad Wildbad weiß ich das nicht und der Albtraufmarathon war auch voll. Also  besteht scheinbar schon ein Bedarf...


----------



## TTT (21. September 2008)

Mawa_0812 schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung war ja wohl der volle Witz. Am Samstag abend steht man 45min an um seine Startnummer zu bekommen. Es waren alles nur Voranmeldungen und die fangen an die Namen nochmal einzutippen ?? Und dann noch 5  Starnummerpfand!! Heute der Start um 8.15 (hätte man auch gut und gerne 2 Stunden später starten können), eine Streckenbeschilderung unter aller Sau, und fast keine Streckenposten. Wir haben uns dann natürlich prompt verfahren und wir waren ja nicht die einzigen. Im Ziel angekommen keinerlei Entschuldigung seitens des Veranstalters oder eine Ansage was gemacht wird.
> 
> Dann wollte ich irgendwann mal duschen gehen, war das gesamte Schulgebäude abgesperrt. Es waren auch keinerlei Hinweisschilder wo sich die Duschen befinden. Dann beim Veranstalter reklamiert und fast 3 Stunden nachdem ich im Ziel konnte ich dann Duschen. Es wurde dann sogar überlegt ob man ein Hinweisschild aufstellen soll. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!! Dass es keine Siegerehrung gibt o.k., aber für was zahlt man dann bitte 35? Da verdient sich doch irgendjemand dumm und dämlich! Wobei dämlich sind die ja schon!



Deine Formulierungen sind schon ziemlich hart! Um in Deinen Worten zu bleiben, wer annimmt, daß da bei der ersten Austragung alles klappt der ist schon ziemlich dämlich
Klar ist jedenfalls auch, wenn die das öfter machen wollen, müssen die einiges verbessern.(Punkt)
Das die sich dumm und dämlich verdienen halte ich für ausgeschlossen! Bei dem Teilnehmerlimit und 2 angebotenen Strecken ist da nichts dran verdient. Ganz im Gegenteil, da gehört schon jede Menge Enthusiasmus und Ehrenamtlichkeit dazu! Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Du zu so einer Tätigkeit bereit wärst


----------



## h3!kO (22. September 2008)

Auch für mich ist der 1. Albtraufmarathon gestern zu Ende gegangen.
Resumee:
Für den ersten Albtrauf, fande ich die Organisation nicht schlecht. Es habterte
zwar an ein oder zwei stellen, aber so im grossen und ganzen war das schon ne ganz runde Sache. 
Die 2. Versorgungssationen waren immer gur bestückt und an Essen und trinken fehlte es nie. Was 
mir nur fehlte, waren die Zuschauer. Wenn man da andere Marathons anschaut, war das Gestern ziehmlich low. Der 
Grund dafür war die zu späte (öffentliche) Verkündung.
Nichts desto trotz freue ich mich auf den 2. Albtraufmarathon im nächsten
Jahr und hoffe dass die Veranstalter mit dieser Erfahrung, Lob und Kritik 
vieles ergänzen werden !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (22. September 2008)

Wo und wann ist mit der Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisse zu rechnen?
Gibt´s ne Aussage vom Veranstalter? Mußte gestern leider gleich wieder weg. Hingen Ergebnisslisten aus?


----------



## aka (22. September 2008)

TTT schrieb:


> Wo und wann ist mit der Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisse zu rechnen?
> Gibt´s ne Aussage vom Veranstalter? Mußte gestern leider gleich wieder weg. Hingen Ergebnisslisten aus?


Gabs jetzt doch eine Zeitnahme?


----------



## h3!kO (22. September 2008)

Bin immernoch der Meinung, dass die Veranstalter keine Ergebnisslisten veröffentlichen. Der 
Grund wurde uns Gestern Morgen so gegen 8.10 Uhr mitgeteilt. Wenn es doch der Fall währe, dass 
eine Ergebnissliste online gestellt wird, dann hätte er sich das gelabere 
sparen können.


----------



## h3!kO (22. September 2008)

Zitat Teckbote 19.09.2008
Ein Rennen war nie Gegenstand des Genehmigungsverfahrens, lässt Georg Blanz, zuständiger Sachbearbeiter bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde, wissen. Dafür wäre eine komplette Absperrung der Strecke nötig gewesen und die sei schon aus verkehrsrechtlicher Sicht nicht machbar. Schließlich kreuzt die Radlerpiste auf ihrer langen Schleife um Hohenneuffen, Teck und Reußenstein etliche Male öffentliche Straßen. Der Albtraufmarathon  eine Mogelpackung? Ganz und gar nicht, meint Veranstalter Albert Bosler zwischen Bergen von Nudelkartons, die ein ortsansässiger Hersteller für die morgige Pasta-Eröffnungsparty auf dem Kirchheimer Ziegelwasen zur Verfügung stellt. Bereits Ende November vergangenen Jahres hatte sich Bosler im Kalender des BDR den Termin für die Auftaktveranstaltung gesichert. Im Januar stellte er den Antrag bei den zuständigen Behörden. Damals war das Rennen noch als bundesoffene Marathon-Veranstaltung ausgeschrieben, mit allem, was dazu gehört: Zeitnahme, Klassement, Preisgelder. Als sich am Ende des mehrmonatigen Genehmigungsverfahrens abzeichnete, dass der Renncharakter zum Problem wird, wurde die Ausschreibung in einen landesoffenen Marathon abgeändert. Ein solcher ist auch ohne Zeitnahme möglich, klärt Bosler auf. Dem Reiz der Veranstaltung tue dies keinen Abbruch.


----------



## maxmistral (22. September 2008)

h3!kO schrieb:


> Auch für mich ist der 1. Albtraufmarathon gestern zu Ende gegangen.
> Resumee:
> Für den ersten Albtrauf, fande ich die Organisation nicht schlecht. Es habterte
> zwar an ein oder zwei stellen, aber so im grossen und ganzen war das schon ne ganz runde Sache.
> ...



Gehörst Du eigentlich zum Orga-Team des Veranstalters???

Diese Veranstaltung war ein Witz:
1. Ich habe EUR 35.- für ein Rennen bezahlt, ein Zeitmesswagen war da, aber das Ergebnis erfährt man nicht.
2. Keine Siegerehrung, wo gibt es denn sowas, jeder Gartenbauverein macht eine Siegerehrung.
3. Die Strecke war schelcht abgesichert, keine Gefahrenhinweise. 
4. Die Strecke war schlecht ausgeschildert, die kleine weisen Schildchen hat man leicht übersehen, manchmal stand man ohne Info im Wald.
5. Die 2. Verpflegungsstelle war war nicht aufgebaut als die schnellen Fahrer durchgekommen sind, mir ging Flüssigkeit und Essen aus. Die haben wohl nicht damit gerechnet dass vorne so schnell gefahren wird. 
8. 95km sollten es auf der langen Strecke sein, bei mir und alles anderen waren es so um die 82 km. Die haben wohl falsch ausgeschildert, oder wissen selber nicht wie lange Ihr Marathon ist! 
9. Im Ziel habe ich mit viel Glück noch eine Apfelschorle ergattert, mehr Zielverpflegung gab es nicht. 
10. Das angekündigtes Funktionshirt entpuppte sich als ein Baumwoll-Polyesterlappen, allenfalls zum Kettenreinigen geeignet. Aber an eine solche Veranstaltung brauche ich auch keine Erinnerung.

Fazit: So eine Pannen-Veranstaltung habe ich selten erlebt. Ich starte da ganz bestimmt nicht mehr. Wenn Alb dann Albstadt oder Trochtelfingen/Münsingen, die Strecke ist zwar genauso langweilig wie der Albtrauf-Marathon, aber die haben die Orga im Griff und die Stimmung ist da viel besser.


----------



## An der Alb (22. September 2008)

Für einen ersten Marathon fand ich die Orga nicht so schlecht. Gut, die Startnummerausgabe (wir habe über 1 Stunde gewartet) hätte besser sein können. Viele andere Statements, die hier teilweise in den Raum geworfen werden, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (nein, ich gehöre nicht zum Orga-Team).

Eine Zeitmessung hat stattgefunden. Es gibt wohl einige, die aufgrund des Berichts im Teckboten, abgesagt haben. Pech gehabt, man hätte einfach am selben Tag mal auf die Website der Veranstalter schauen sollen.

Ergebnisse zu veröffentlichen wird lt. Aussage der Veranstalter schwierig, da einige Teilnehmer sich für die lange Distanz angemeldet haben, dann aber am Sattelbogen auf die mittlere Distanz umgestiegen sind. Es wird lt. Aussage vom Sonntag versucht Ergebnislisten zu veröffentlichen.


Wie man sich verfahren konnte (ich kann leider nur von der mittleren Strecke reden) weiß ich nicht. Die kurze Distanz war perfekt ausgeschildert und auch alle Straßenüberquerungen durch Helfer perfekt für Biker auf Vorfahrt getrimmt. Bei fehlenden Schildern liegt dies nicht an der Orga, sondern an irgendwelchen (vermutlich Naturschutz-)Deppen, die die Schilder rausgerissen haben. Im Wald in Ohmden haben auch Schilder gefehlt, so dass wir einen schmalen Waldweg, anstatt den Schotterweg gefahren sind.

Im Ziel gab´s nur noch Apfelschorle? Hm. Bei uns gab es Weizen, Radler, antialkoholische Getränke, Rote Wurst, Steak, wilde Kartoffeln, Salate usw. Ist das alles nachmittags ausgegangen?

Wenn dich deine Zeit interessiert hätte, dann wärst du einfach zum Zeitmesswagen gegangen und hättest da nach deiner Zeit gefragt. Das haben viele so gemacht und jeder hat seine Zeit gesagt bekommen. 

Dass die Duschen nicht ausgeschildert waren, war ein Manko. Aber wieso muss man drei Stunden warten? Wieso fragt man nicht einfach das Orga-Team. Die Schule war wohl abgeschlossen, die mussten erst den Hausmeister auftreiben, damit der aufschließt, das war aber der Fehler der Stadt und nicht des Orga-Teams.


Es steht jedem frei, dem es nicht gefallen hat, nächstes Jahr nicht mehr teilzunehmen. 


Und für aufgetretene Orga-Mängel steht jedem die Kontaktadresse des Orga-Teams zur Verfügung. Als wir uns gestern nachmittag mit denen unterhalten haben, wurden wir gebeten uns per Mail zu melden und mitzuteilen was uns gefallen und nicht gefallen hat. Denn nur aus dem Feedback eines jeden einzelnen kann die Organisation besser werden. Hier im Forum darüber zu maulen, wie schlecht alles war, das bringt dem Orga-Team absolut nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (22. September 2008)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Für einen ersten Marathon fand ich die Orga nicht so schlecht. Gut, die Startnummerausgabe (wir habe über 1 Stunde gewartet) hätte besser sein können. Viele andere Statements, die hier teilweise in den Raum geworfen werden, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (nein, ich gehöre nicht zum Orga-Team).
> 
> Eine Zeitmessung hat stattgefunden. Es gibt wohl einige, die aufgrund des Berichts im Teckboten, abgesagt haben. Pech gehabt, man hätte einfach am selben Tag mal auf die Website der Veranstalter schauen sollen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Orga-Team auch mal einen Blick ins Forum risikiert.

Ich habe mein Ergebnis am Zeitmesswagen erfragt. Aber ist schon komisch das ganze. So ein richtiges Rennen war das nicht. Ich weiss nicht was alles hinter den Kulissen gelaufen ist, aber eine Rennen war ausgeschrieben, und die Startgebühr war ja auch hoch. Ein so schlecht organisierter Marathon ist mir seit Jahren nicht mehr untergekommen. Da ging ja so ziemlich alles schief.


----------



## An der Alb (22. September 2008)

Ich denke, dass es relativ schwierig war die ganzen Gemeinden, die betroffen waren, mit in´s Boot zu holen. Und eben auch die "Naturschützer". Der Bericht im Teckboten hat wohl auch seinen (negativen) Teil beigetragen. 

Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja. 

Vor ein paar Wochen kam ein Leserbrief im Teckboten. Da hat sich einer über die Veranstaltung beschwert. Er würde es ja gut finden, dass man über mindestens 2 mtr. breite Wege fahren würde. Er würde sich aber trotzdem fragen, ob die Leute nichts besseres zu tun hätten, als Sonntags mit dem Rad über die Alb zu fahren. So ein dumpfbackener Schwachsinn.


----------



## midodae (22. September 2008)

Das eigentlich traurige an der Sache ist doch folgendes: 
sowohl den Teilnehmern, als auch den Behörden gegenüber hat man wohl nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt. Und ob das eine gute Ausgangsbasis für den 2.Albtraufmarathon ist, wird sich zeigen. Die Teilnehmerzahlen würden in jedem Fall für eine 2te Auflage sprechen


----------



## TTT (22. September 2008)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wie man sich verfahren konnte weiß ich nicht....  Im Wald in Ohmden haben auch Schilder gefehlt, so dass wir einen schmalen Waldweg, anstatt den Schotterweg gefahren sind.







An der Alb schrieb:


> Wenn dich deine Zeit interessiert hätte, dann wärst du einfach zum Zeitmesswagen gegangen und hättest da nach deiner Zeit gefragt. Das haben viele so gemacht und jeder hat seine Zeit gesagt bekommen.



Was nützt mir den meine Zeit, die steht auch auf meinem Bikecomputer. Ich will doch wissen wie ich zur Spitzte, meine Kumpels oder sonst wem liege!



An der Alb schrieb:


> Und für aufgetretene Orga-Mängel steht jedem die Kontaktadresse des Orga-Teams zur Verfügung. Als wir uns gestern nachmittag mit denen unterhalten haben, wurden wir gebeten uns per Mail zu melden und mitzuteilen was uns gefallen und nicht gefallen hat. Denn nur aus dem Feedback eines jeden einzelnen kann die Organisation besser werden. Hier im Forum darüber zu maulen, wie schlecht alles war, das bringt dem Orga-Team absolut nix!


Na wenn das so gewünscht ist, werden wir die Möglichkeit mal nutzen um konstruktiven Input zu geben!


----------



## An der Alb (22. September 2008)

TTT schrieb:


>



Bei uns fehlten Schilder nach dem Maisfeld, als es kurz über eine Wiese ging. Theoretisch hätte es dann wieder rechts gehen müssen, damit man Richtung Kreuzeiche kommt. Von dort wäre wohl der Weg geradeaus durch den Wald gegangen. Wir sind nach der Wiese links und dann immer geradeaus. Als es dann über eine weitere Wiese wieder in den Wald ging, war es nur noch ein ca. 1 mtr. breiter Weg. Ich glaube nicht, dass der korrekt war.




TTT schrieb:


> Was nützt mir den meine Zeit, die steht auch auf meinem Bikecomputer. Ich will doch wissen wie ich zur Spitzte, meine Kumpels oder sonst wem liege!



Da hast du recht. Laut Orga-Team wollen die aber versuchen noch eine Zeitenliste auf die Beine zu stellen. Wie schon geschrieben, u.a. aus dem besagten Grund, wohl nicht so einfach.




TTT schrieb:


> Na wenn das so gewünscht ist, werden wir die Möglichkeit mal nutzen um konstruktiven Input zu geben!



Wurde uns gegenüber als ausdrücklicher Wunsch geäussert. Dass die Startnummernausgabe nicht der Knaller war, wussten sie auch schon.


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (22. September 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich vom Albtraufmarathon sehr enttäuscht war. Der erste Teil der Strecke Mitteldistanz war ja "nett" zu fahren, so wie erwartet, Waldautobahn statt "richtigem Mountainbiken". Die letzten 20 km waren aber wirklich langweilig und keine Werbung für die Region, womit man Radfahrer anlocken könnte. Ob die Nachfrage für nächstes Jahr nochmal so groß sein wird bleibt abzuwarten, denn es müssen sowohl in der Streckenführung als auch in der Organisation einige Änderungen erfolgen. Es muss nicht immer ne Großveranstaltung sein, davon gibt es in der Region genug aber selbst kleine Veranstaltungen, wie zB. Calmbach können richtig Spass machen. Da könnte man sich einiges Abschauen. Lieber 2-3 kleine Runden auf ner Strecke, die richtig Spass macht als über asphaltierte Feldwege zu fahren. Da spart man sich auch mehrere Verpflegungsstationen und kann eine großen aufbauen, die das Startgeld auch rechtfertigt. (35 Euro waren für das was geboten wurde zu viel!!!)
Raus aus Kirchheim und direkt an der Alb starten, da sind dann die Biker kein Verkehrshinderniss und die Sicherheit ist auch höher, Zuschauer waren eh keine in der Stadt. Noch ne ordentliche Zeitmessung und ne Siegerehrung dann dürfte es passen und sich der Albtraufmarathon etablieren. Wenn dann nocht der Albverein ein paar wege "nur" für den Marathon freigibt könnte es richtig Spass machen, aber das wird ein Wunsch bleiben 

Mike


----------



## TTT (22. September 2008)

h3!kO schrieb:


> Bin immernoch der Meinung, dass die Veranstalter keine Ergebnisslisten veröffentlichen. Der
> Grund wurde uns Gestern Morgen so gegen 8.10 Uhr mitgeteilt. Wenn es doch der Fall währe, dass
> eine Ergebnissliste online gestellt wird, dann hätte er sich das gelabere
> sparen können.



Was hat er denn "gelabert"? Ich hab da hinten nämlich nichts von verstehen können.


----------



## maxmistral (22. September 2008)

Mike-from-Mars schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich vom Albtraufmarathon sehr enttäuscht war. Der erste Teil der Strecke Mitteldistanz war ja "nett" zu fahren, so wie erwartet, Waldautobahn statt "richtigem Mountainbiken". Die letzten 20 km waren aber wirklich langweilig und keine Werbung für die Region, womit man Radfahrer anlocken könnte. Ob die Nachfrage für nächstes Jahr nochmal so groß sein wird bleibt abzuwarten, denn es müssen sowohl in der Streckenführung als auch in der Organisation einige Änderungen erfolgen. Es muss nicht immer ne Großveranstaltung sein, davon gibt es in der Region genug aber selbst kleine Veranstaltungen, wie zB. Calmbach können richtig Spass machen. Da könnte man sich einiges Abschauen. Lieber 2-3 kleine Runden auf ner Strecke, die richtig Spass macht als über asphaltierte Feldwege zu fahren. Da spart man sich auch mehrere Verpflegungsstationen und kann eine großen aufbauen, die das Startgeld auch rechtfertigt. (35 Euro waren für das was geboten wurde zu viel!!!)
> Raus aus Kirchheim und direkt an der Alb starten, da sind dann die Biker kein Verkehrshinderniss und die Sicherheit ist auch höher, Zuschauer waren eh keine in der Stadt. Noch ne ordentliche Zeitmessung und ne Siegerehrung dann dürfte es passen und sich der Albtraufmarathon etablieren. Wenn dann nocht der Albverein ein paar wege "nur" für den Marathon freigibt könnte es richtig Spass machen, aber das wird ein Wunsch bleiben
> 
> Mike



Ganz genau richtig. 100% Zustimmung! Was für ein tolles Rennen für EUR 10.- Startgebühr möglich ist zeigt Calmbach, beim Albtraufmarathon fühle ich mich betrogen!


----------



## An der Alb (22. September 2008)

TTT schrieb:


> Was hat er denn "gelabert"? Ich hab da hinten nämlich nichts von verstehen können.



Hat da einer was gesagt?


----------



## h3!kO (23. September 2008)

Leute ,
wir wissen alle, dass einiges schlecht gelaufen ist. Für die Veranstalter
war das der erste Marathon in und um Kirchheim Teck. Wie Ihr wisst, ist in 
dieser Gegend ein ziemlich großes Gebiet der Umweltschützer. Diese
einmal zufrieden zu stellen mit all Ihren Vorschriften, dass ist eine wahre
Meisterleistung. 

Zitat; Funktionsshirt, Preisverleihung usw.
Schaut mal auf die Anzahl der Sponsoren. Mit 5-7 Sponsoren, hatt
man nichteinmal die zwei aufgebauten Zelter verrechnet. Ihr kennt bestimmt 
den Fussball Event (Teckboten Pokal). Bei diesem Event hat man ca. 350 
Sponsoren die alle etwas Mony locker machen. Nurmal so zum Vergleich 
Gibt eure positive und negative Meinungen an die Veranstalter weiter
um Hoffnung auf ein besseres Rennen im nächsten Jahr. (Albtraufmarathon 2009)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (23. September 2008)

Von der Website des Veranstalters:


Nachwort zu unserer Veranstaltung

Im Namen des ORGA Teams möchte ich mich bei allenTeilnehmern und den vielen Helfern  für die großartige Unterstützung recht herzlich bedanken. Wir freuen uns über die große Anzahl der ersten positiven 
e-mails, die uns eine gelungene Veranstaltung rückmelden. Genauso wichtig sind uns natürlich die Kritikpunkte, die uns helfen das eine oder andere zu verbessern. Wir werden beim nächsten Albtraufmarathon unseren Perfektionismus auf Hochtouren bringen. Außenstehende Personen haben unsere Strecke manipuliert, Wegweiser entfernt oder auch die Pfeilrichtung verändert, deswegen stecken wir den Kopf nicht in den Sand. Die ersten Kontakte mit den Kommunen diesbezüglich sind schon aufgenommen. 
Es gilt also:
Für konstruktive Kritik sind wir dankbar und nehmen jeden umsetzbaren Verbesserungsvorschlag auf.

 Mit freundlichem Gruß 
und weiterhin die Kette rechts

Albert Bosler
RKV Radsport


----------



## h3!kO (23. September 2008)

Na, dass hatte ich mir schon gedacht. ODER ??? Ist es etwas geflunkert


----------



## An der Alb (23. September 2008)

h3!kO schrieb:


> Na, dass hatte ich mir schon gedacht. ODER ??? Ist es etwas geflunkert



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## h3!kO (23. September 2008)

Wie meine ich das !!!
Wenn was schief geht sind immer die anderen schuld ???


----------



## Papiertiger (23. September 2008)

Mike-from-Mars schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich vom Albtraufmarathon sehr enttäuscht war. Der erste Teil der Strecke Mitteldistanz war ja "nett" zu fahren, so wie erwartet, Waldautobahn statt "richtigem Mountainbiken". ..........




Zum Crossen sind die Waldautobahnen um Weilheim genau richtig


----------



## h3!kO (26. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
na eine gute Nachricht über den Albtraufmarathon.
Es gibt Ergebnislisten über die 95 Km und 55 Km.

Kukstdu: 95Km/1990Hm














Kukstdu 55Km / 1200Hm


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2008)

wie bitte? der sieger hat unter 3h für 95km gebraucht? das sind ja nen 30er schnitt!!! das kann nicht stimmen... der hat abgekürzt. oder die zeitnahme hat nicht gefunzt.


----------



## Giant_Team (26. September 2008)

Die Zeit stimmt definitiv. Es waren aber auch nur ca. 81km


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2008)

lol, tolle veranstaltung, 95km hinschreiben und nur 81km fahren... gott sei dank bin ich nicht am start gewesen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaberwalky (26. September 2008)

muss nun doch noch meinen senf dazugeben! diese veranstaltung war ein reiner witz oder besser gesagt eine frechheit höchsten grades! 35.-- für eine finisherliste wo so auch nicht stimmt v.a. die "kurze" runde! und hier interessiert mich nicht ob es die erste ausführung war oder nicht.......für diesen betrag kann man einiges mehr erwarten...ok jetzt kommen wieder die aussagen "es war alles bestens v.a. die verpflegungsposten etc....." das mag zwar für die hinteren fahrer der fall gewesen sein aber es gab auch den einen oder anderen fahrer (und da bin ich mir sehr sicher) wo das ganze genauso negativ empfindet wie ich es tue! ....schaut euch mal die "rangliste" der kurzen runde an....von platz 3 - 9 sind die fahrer innerhalb weniger sekunden aufgeführt....tja das sind die fahrer welche gemeinsam ins ziel gefahren sind, nachdem die strecke nicht mehr beschildert war! die 7 fahrer sind alle von verschiedenen seiten ins ziel gefahren......tja d.h. die rangliste wurde wohl aufgrund eines zufallsgenerators erstellt! es kam dann eine dame mit einem scanner und die fahrer wurden "gescannt" zu diesem zeitpunkt wusste niemand mehr wer wann ins ziel gefahren ist....tja so kommt diese rangliste zustande! sehr sehr professionel muss ich sagen....ach ja richtig der veranstalter möchte auch negatives feedback....gut möglich, aber antworten darauf können sie nicht!
sie sollen diese veranstaltung bei ihrer nächsten ausführung doch als "gemeinsame ausfahrt" ausschreiben. finde es nämlich nicht in ordnung wenn man sich versucht mit solch einer veranstaltung zu bereichern!


----------



## h2okopf (27. September 2008)

Das ist vermutlich auch der Grund, warum die Liste, die auf der VeranstaltungsHP verlinkt ist, ohne die Zeitspalte auskommt. Hab zwar wegen spät am Start auch kaum was von der Ansage bzgl. Teckboten-Artikel mitbekommen, aber die Fr. Oberbürgermeisterin hat selbst 3mal in ihrer Ansprache "Rennen" gesagt. 

@Jaberwalky: Was die Zeitmessung betrifft, wird die bei der Zieldurchfahrt gestoppt. Das Auslesen mit dem Handscanner ändert daran nix mehr. Die 7 Leute sind schlicht nahe beieinander durch den Zielbogen gefahren. Mit Zufallsgenerator hat das erstmal wenig zu tun. Probleme beim Strecke-Finden bleiben da erstmal außen vor, die sind unabhängig.

Dass die Gruppe mit den 7 Leuten, in der ein Kumpel von mir war, laut seinem Tacho nur 48km gefahrn hat, lag schlicht an der Beschilderung im letzten Wäldchen, soweit ich das verstanden habe. Zumindest er wusste nich, wo genau er mit der Gruppe falsch gefahren ist, aber später haben sie gemerkt, dass die an einer Kreuzung von der falschen Seite kamen. Wenn die Beschilderung von irgendwelche anderen "Freunden" versaut wurde, kann man da weder den Fahrern noch den Organisatoren einen Vorwurf machen. Auf der Länge an jede Biegung eine Person hinzustellen, macht einfach keinen Sinn, grade bei 2 unterschiedlichen Strecken.

Persönlich bevorzuge ich Strecken, bei denen man Abschnitte oder ganze Runden mehrmals fährt bei Mittel- oder Langstrecke. Dadurch wird man weniger "verwundbar" für solche Probleme. Insgesamt fand ich die Strecke aber ansich schon gut ausgeschildert, auch wenns wegen mir gern mehr Singletrail hätte sein dürfen.


----------



## tiffy (28. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen. 

Die Platzierungen 13 bis 31 auf der Mitteldistanz sind in meinen Augen nicht gültig. Ich war auf der Mitelstrecke als mir ein verirrter Fahrer entgegenkam. Wir haben den Weg gesucht, nicht gefunden und schließlich auf dem Rückweg ca. ein Dutzend Fahrer eingesammelt. In dieser Gruppe Sind wir dann ins Ziel gefahren, keine Ahnung wieviele zwischenzeitlich den richtigen Weg genommen hatten. Ich habe nur später erfahren, dass ich zwischenzeitlich auf Platz 13 lag. 
Tja, klassischer Fall von Pech gehabt. Der Veranstalter kann da nichts für wenn ein paar Deppen die Schilder pflücken. ANsonsten finde ich die Kritik aber gerechtfertigt (zu teuer, keine Duschen, Bikewäsche, Zielverpflegung, "Funktions"-shirt usw...).

Hoffen wir, der Veranstalter lernt aus seinen Fehlern.


----------



## makleki (30. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar kein alter Marathonhase, aber als Einsteiger fand ich die Veranstaltung O.K.
Die Strecke (Langstrecke) war ein Zugeständnis  an den Naturschutz, fahrtechnisch wenig anspruchsvoll, aber landschaftlich sehr reizvoll. Was mir übrigens auch von nichteinheimischen Mitfahrern bestätigt wurde.
Mein Tacho und der von Mitfahrern hat übrigens ziemlich genau die 95 km angezeigt. Ist der Kollege mit 81 km eine Abkürzung gefahren??? Bei den Höhenmetern hatte ich eine Differenz (knapp 1900 Hm auf der Langstrecke).
Die Beschilderung am Ende der Strecke war wirklich etwas schwierig, das sollte man das nächste Mal besser überwachen.
Hat alles riesig Spaß gemacht.
Gruß aus Kirchheim
Martin


----------



## maxmistral (30. September 2008)

makleki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mein Tacho und der von Mitfahrern hat übrigens ziemlich genau die 95 km angezeigt. Ist der Kollege mit 81 km eine Abkürzung gefahren??? Martin



Ich habe ein duzend Fahrer gefragt, alle hatten um die 82 km.

Die zweite Verpflegungstelle war für die schnellen Fahrer noch nicht aufgebaut.

Keine Zielverpflegung, dafür  Curry-Wurst gegen Geld.

Keine Kontrollposten die irgendwie kontrollieren, dass niemand abkürzt, nichtmal an der Trennung von Mittel auf Langstrecke.

Miese Ausschilderung, die kleine Schildchen waren schlecht zu sehen und haben teilweise gefehlt. Keine Gefahrenhinweise.

Keine Siegerehrung, keine Ergebnislisten - so richtig ein Rennen haben die nicht genehmigt bekommen. Ergebnis dann heimlich an die Teilnehmer per eMail. Der Teck-Bote hatte Recht, es war nur eine bessere Rad-Touristik-Fahrt.

Dafür ein stattliches Startgeld abkassieren. Eine sehr ärgerliche Veranstaltung, die Ihr Geld nicht wert war.


----------



## wowaki (30. September 2008)

Ich kann nur allen empfehlen, die berechtigte Kritik oder Lob loswerden wollen, diese direkt bei der Schirmherrin der Veranstaltung, Oberbürgermeisterin Matt-Heidecker, anzubringen. Erfahrungen mit z.B. Albstadt (wg. online-Ameldung und Startnummern-Vergabe) haben in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass nur dann wirkungsvolle Änderungen erfolgen, wenn man sich an diejenigen wendet, die ihren Namen als Schirmherr/Schirmherrin für solche Veranstaltungen hergeben. Interventionen beim Veranstalter verpuffen meist oder kommen nur stark gefiltert dort an, wo es eigentlich gilt: den für die Genehmigungen zuständigen Behörden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es der Verwaltungsspitze im Kirchheimer Rathaus gefällt, wenn ihre Stadt im Zusammenhang mit einer (vermeintlich) stark kritikbehafteten Veranstaltung genannt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich würde die Strecke gerne abfahren, hat einer von Euch die GPS Daten der 95 Km Strecke.

Ihr könnt mir die Strecke gerne mailen,   ich würde mich freuen wenn ich die Daten bekomme. So viele gute Strecken kenne ich leider im Großraum Stuttgart noch nicht.


----------



## maxmistral (5. Mai 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Strecke gerne abfahren, hat einer von Euch die GPS Daten der 95 Km Strecke.
> 
> Ihr könnt mir die Strecke gerne mailen,   ich würde mich freuen wenn ich die Daten bekomme. So viele gute Strecken kenne ich leider im Großraum Stuttgart noch nicht.



Von guter Strecke kann da nicht die Rede sein. Es sind nur Forstautobahnen - es lohnt sich nicht wirklich auf dieser Strecke zu fahren.


----------



## Stefan72 (5. Mai 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Von guter Strecke kann da nicht die Rede sein. Es sind nur Forstautobahnen - es lohnt sich nicht wirklich auf dieser Strecke zu fahren.



Ich hab die Strecke in Magic Maps ânachgebautâ â mal sehen, bin nÃ¤chste Woche im Schwarzwald unterwegs, vielleicht fahr ich die Strecke in zwei Wochen. Ich komme auch ânurâ auf 81km.


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (6. Mai 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Strecke gerne abfahren, hat einer von Euch die GPS Daten der 95 Km Strecke.
> 
> Ihr könnt mir die Strecke gerne mailen,   ich würde mich freuen wenn ich die Daten bekomme. So viele gute Strecken kenne ich leider im Großraum Stuttgart noch nicht.



Wenn Du die Strecke abgefahren bist, kennst Du immer noch keine schöne Strecke im Großraum Stuttgart ;-)  Wo kommst Du genau her und was suchst Du für ne Strecke? Ich bin auch aus dem Großraum Stuttgart und kann Dir vielleicht nen Tipp geben.

Mike-from-Mars


----------



## Stefan72 (6. Mai 2009)

Mike-from-Mars schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Strecke abgefahren bist, kennst Du immer noch keine schÃ¶ne Strecke im GroÃraum Stuttgart ;-)  Wo kommst Du genau her und was suchst Du fÃ¼r ne Strecke? Ich bin auch aus dem GroÃraum Stuttgart und kann Dir vielleicht nen Tipp geben.
> 
> Mike-from-Mars



@ Mike-from-Mars

Ich bin aus Ludwigsburg und habe das Biken nach einigen Jahren wieder angefangen. Grund ist mein neues GPS GerÃ¤t. Ich finde es nur noch genial mit dem Navi biken zu gehen.  Ich komme ursprÃ¼nglich aus dem Schwarzwald , dank des GPS GerÃ¤tes kann ich nun auch hier ohne Ortskenntnis biken gehen.

An schÃ¶nen Strecken bin ich immer interessiert. Da ich ein Hardtail fahre, sollte das GelÃ¤nde nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein. Wenn Du mir gute Strecken nennen kannst (2h â4h), wÃ¤re das genial.


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (6. Mai 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> @ Mike-from-Mars
> 
> Ich bin aus Ludwigsburg und habe das Biken nach einigen Jahren wieder angefangen. Grund ist mein neues GPS Gerät. Ich finde es nur noch genial mit dem Navi biken zu gehen.  Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Schwarzwald , dank des GPS Gerätes kann ich nun auch hier ohne Ortskenntnis biken gehen.
> 
> An schönen Strecken bin ich immer interessiert. Da ich ein Hardtail fahre, sollte das Gelände nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein. Wenn Du mir gute Strecken nennen kannst (2h 4h), wäre das genial.



Leider kenn ich mich im Raum LB nicht so gut aus, da ich aus Filderstadt komme. Aber wenn Du gerne in einer schönen Gegend viele Kilometer runterschrubben willst, kann ich dir den Schönbuch wärmstens empfehlen. Ist technisch anspruchslos, aber Landschaftlich reizvoll. Von Mammutbäumien über Wildgehege, alles vorhanden. ob es darüber GPS Daten gibt, weiß ich nicht, da ich immer fei Schnauze fahr, aber google mal nach dem Schönbuch, hat ne eigene Seite. Wenn du etwas anspruchvoller unterwegs sein willst, fährst du zur Schwäbischen Alb, wenn du oben am Albtrauf entlangfährst, z.B. beim Hohenneuffen. Die Alb ist voll von Trails, Augen auf und los ;-)

MFG Mike


----------



## Cesane (1. Juli 2009)

Die Ausschreibung mit Anmeldeportal für die 2. Auflage des Albtraufmarathon ist online. Termin ist der 13.9.09. Als Art der Veranstaltung wird "Mountainbike-Marathon" - *keine Zeitmessung *angegeben - somit also kein Rennen. Es gibt wieder 2 Strecken mit angegebenen 96 km und 2100 hm sowie 63 km - 1200 hm auf ausschließlich Wald- und Schotterwegen, asphaltierte Straßen und Wegen. Die Startgebühr beträgt *39,- *, dafür erhält man ein Radtrikot- Gonso, Verpflegung und Getränke an den zwei Verpflegungspunkten, inklusive ein Nudelgericht am Samstag bei der Nudelparty. 
*39,- * erscheint mir recht heftig, zumal keine Zeitmessung erfolgt. Also ist es kein Rennen. Warum sollte man dann dafür Geld ausgeben, wenn man die Strecke problemlos auch so fahren kann. Nur wegen des Gonso-Trikot und das bisschen Verpflegung an der Strecke? Ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (1. Juli 2009)

Cesane schrieb:


> Die Ausschreibung mit Anmeldeportal fÃ¼r die 2. Auflage des Albtraufmarathon ist online. Termin ist der 13.9.09. Als Art der Veranstaltung wird "Mountainbike-Marathon" - *keine Zeitmessung *angegeben - somit also kein Rennen. Es gibt wieder 2 Strecken mit angegebenen 96 km und 2100 hm sowie 63 km - 1200 hm auf ausschlieÃlich Wald- und Schotterwegen, asphaltierte StraÃen und Wegen. Die StartgebÃ¼hr betrÃ¤gt *39,- â¬*, dafÃ¼r erhÃ¤lt man ein Radtrikot- Gonso, Verpflegung und GetrÃ¤nke an den zwei Verpflegungspunkten, inklusive ein Nudelgericht am Samstag bei der âNudelpartyâ.
> *39,- â¬* erscheint mir recht heftig, zumal keine Zeitmessung erfolgt. Also ist es kein Rennen. Warum sollte man dann dafÃ¼r Geld ausgeben, wenn man die Strecke problemlos auch so fahren kann. Nur wegen des Gonso-Trikot und das bisschen Verpflegung an der Strecke? Ganz sicher nicht.




FÃ¼r 39 Euro gehsÂ´t besser zum "Italiener", da bekommst bestimmt ein besseres Nudelgericht. Wer braucht auÃerdem ein Trikot zur Erinnerung an ne Fahrradtour. 39 Euro fÃ¼r so eine Veranstaltung sind Wucher. Vor allem wenn man die Strecke kennt, da werden die besten Spots eh nur umfahren. Lieber mit ein Paar Freunden auf die Alb zum trainieren und sich dann zu nem richtigen Marathon anmelden. Gibt ja zum GlÃ¼ck genug hier in der gegend.

LG. Mike-from-Mars


----------



## maxmistral (2. Juli 2009)

Mike-from-Mars schrieb:


> Für 39 Euro gehs´t besser zum "Italiener", da bekommst bestimmt ein besseres Nudelgericht. Wer braucht außerdem ein Trikot zur Erinnerung an ne Fahrradtour. 39 Euro für so eine Veranstaltung sind Wucher. Vor allem wenn man die Strecke kennt, da werden die besten Spots eh nur umfahren. Lieber mit ein Paar Freunden auf die Alb zum trainieren und sich dann zu nem richtigen Marathon anmelden. Gibt ja zum Glück genug hier in der gegend.
> 
> LG. Mike-from-Mars



100% Zustimmung. 2008 haben die Kirchheimer die Teilnehmer mit einem Pseudo-Rennen betrogen, wo gar nichts gepaßt hat. Jetzt wollen die EUR 39.- Startgeld-Wucher für ne Fahrrad-Tour mit Erinnerungstrikot - ein Witz. 

Wer nen Rennen in der Zeit und in der Gegend fahren will der soll sich rechtzeitig bei der Alb-Gold-Trophy anmelden. Bei der Alb-Gold-Trophy und bei vielen anderen Rennen stimmt Preis-Leistung.


----------



## JamJar (2. Juli 2009)

Weiss einer wo es einen Überblick über Events im MTB Bereich für Hobbyfahrer gibt? Habe mal versucht was in der Richtung im Internet zu finden, bin aber nicht so richtig fündig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowaki (2. Juli 2009)

JamJar schrieb:


> Weiss einer wo es einen Überblick über Events im MTB Bereich für Hobbyfahrer gibt? Habe mal versucht was in der Richtung im Internet zu finden, bin aber nicht so richtig fündig geworden.



Guckst Du hier: http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/


----------



## JamJar (2. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank, das ist ja schon mal eine ganz gute Seite!


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (2. Juli 2009)

JamJar schrieb:


> Weiss einer wo es einen Überblick über Events im MTB Bereich für Hobbyfahrer gibt? Habe mal versucht was in der Richtung im Internet zu finden, bin aber nicht so richtig fündig geworden.




Gugsch DU:

http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/
http://germanbikemasters.de/

oder Bikesportnews Sonderheft MTB Marathon

Grüße,

Mike-from-mars


----------



## Cesane (6. Juli 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung. 2008 haben die Kirchheimer die Teilnehmer mit einem Pseudo-Rennen betrogen, wo gar nichts gepaßt hat. Jetzt wollen die EUR 39.- Startgeld-Wucher für ne Fahrrad-Tour mit Erinnerungstrikot - ein Witz.
> 
> Wer nen Rennen in der Zeit und in der Gegend fahren will der soll sich rechtzeitig bei der Alb-Gold-Trophy anmelden. Bei der Alb-Gold-Trophy und bei vielen anderen Rennen stimmt Preis-Leistung.



Für Albstadt werden auch "nur" 38,-  verlangt und diese Veranstaltung ist absoluter Kult. 2500 Teilnehmer, tausende von Zuschauer, prächtige Stimmung und super Streckenwahl. Ich nenn nur mal die Ski-Schanze in Onstmettingen, der steile Anstieg in Burgfelden oder die Durchfahrt mit Dorffest in Magrethausen. Absolute Highlights - dazu topp organisiert. Ja, da muss man sich schon die Frage stellen, was sich die Kirchheimer dabei gedacht haben ....


----------



## maxmistral (6. Juli 2009)

Cesane schrieb:


> Für Albstadt werden auch "nur" 38,-  verlangt und diese Veranstaltung ist absoluter Kult. 2500 Teilnehmer, tausende von Zuschauer, prächtige Stimmung und super Streckenwahl. Ich nenn nur mal die Ski-Schanze in Onstmettingen, der steile Anstieg in Burgfelden oder die Durchfahrt mit Dorffest in Magrethausen. Absolute Highlights - dazu topp organisiert. Ja, da muss man sich schon die Frage stellen, was sich die Kirchheimer dabei gedacht haben ....




Ganz genau, was die Kirchheimer für Ihre Rad-Touristik fahrt verlangen ist eine Unverschämtheit. Albstadt-Marathon, Albgold-Trophy da werden überall richtige Rennen geboten, professionell gemacht für das gleiche Geld.

Ich bin am Wochenende den Calmbach-Marathon (bei Bad Wildbad im Schwarzwald) gefahren, die verlangen EUR 8.- Startgebühr und stellen mit viel Eigeninitiative ein wirklich tolles Rennen auf die Beine.

Was man beim Kirchheimer-Rad-Touristikfahrt zum Wucherpreis nicht übersehen darf ist, dass auch die Strecke total langweilig ist. Bei nem Rennen, macht das Rennen die Strecke spannend, aber bei der Touristikfahrt ist die Strecke von Kirchheim die reine Langweile. Nur zur Warnung wer da auf tolle Trails hofft, der wird enttäuscht werden.


----------



## alböhi (6. Juli 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Von guter Strecke kann da nicht die Rede sein. Es sind nur Forstautobahnen - es lohnt sich nicht wirklich auf dieser Strecke zu fahren.



was soll denn die meckerei hier. seid doch froh darüber, wenn jemand etwas veranstaltet. 

calmbach ( http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/2006/05/29/calmbach-marathon/ ) war doch ein dimb-treffen zum draufzahlpreis für die organisatoren ?!

kirchheim hat da wohl eine andere zielsetzung.

wer die eier in der hose hat mit mir ein " outlaw singletrailrennen " auf der schwäbischen alb für 2010 zu organisieren kann mir eine pn schicken.

open trails - gruss andreas - kommando schwäbische alb fraktion


----------



## aka (6. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> calmbach ( http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/2006/05/29/calmbach-marathon/ ) war doch ein dimb-treffen zum draufzahlpreis für die organisatoren ?!


Calmbach ist einfach Super  
Dort gibts halt keinen der meint einen grossen Reibach machen zu muessen


----------



## Cesane (6. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> kirchheim hat da wohl eine andere zielsetzung.



Welche? Sorry, aber ich kann keine erkennen. Wer mehr Startgeld verlangt als Albstadt oder Trochtelfingen/Münsingen und dabei nicht einmal ein Marathon-Rennen durchführt, da ohne Zeitnahme, der muss sich auch mit diesen Veranstaltungen vergleichen lassen und braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn man dann "Abzockerei" unterstellt.


----------



## steff76 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

war letztes Jahr im Vorfeld auch nicht die Rede davon das es keine Zeitnahme gibt?

Grüsse
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (7. Juli 2009)

Cesane schrieb:


> Welche? Sorry, aber ich kann keine erkennen. Wer mehr Startgeld verlangt als Albstadt oder Trochtelfingen/Münsingen und dabei nicht einmal ein Marathon-Rennen durchführt, da ohne Zeitnahme, der muss sich auch mit diesen Veranstaltungen vergleichen lassen und braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn man dann "Abzockerei" unterstellt.



das ist mir völlig egal - die machen wenigstens was - klotzen, statt motzen 

jede mtb-veranstaltung bringt unseren sport weiter. gerade die rtf´s ( rad touristik fahrt ) sind bestens geeignet menschen für den " geländeradsport " zu begeistern. 
mir persönlich ist das " miteinander sehr wichtig.

ganz grossen respekt jenen, welche das aus purem idealismus fördern.

gruss andreas

ps.: wer langsam fährt hat mehr luft zum reden


----------



## Cesane (7. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> ganz grossen respekt jenen, welche das aus purem idealismus fördern.



Diesen Idealismus kann ich bei 39,-  Startgeld nicht erkennen. Aber offensichtlich bist Du ein großer Förderer der RFT`s. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob man Dich auf der Meldeliste des Kirchheimer Albtraufmarathons wiederfindet. Dann kannst Du einen aktiven Beitrag zur Förderung der Kirchheimer "Abzockveranstaltung" (sorry: RTF) leisten


----------



## maxmistral (8. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> was soll denn die meckerei hier. seid doch froh darüber, wenn jemand etwas veranstaltet.
> 
> calmbach ( http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/2006/05/29/calmbach-marathon/ ) war doch ein dimb-treffen zum draufzahlpreis für die organisatoren ?!
> 
> ...



Die Zielsetzung beim Albtrauf-Marathon ist doch klar, die Teilnehmer abzukassieren! 

Und Veranstaltungen wie diesen Albtrauf-Marathon bringen den Sport nicht weiter, sondern verärgern nur die Teilnehmer.

Der Hohn war dass die einen Rennen ausgeschrieben haben, aber keine Genehmigung hatten, also gab es ein Pseudo-Rennen, keine Siegerehrung, Ergebnislisten wurden nur an die Teilnehmer gemailt, damit es Offiziell niemand mitkriegt. Dazu gab es auch einen interessanten Bericht im Kirchheimer Tageszeitung. 

Dass man kein Single-Trail Rennen genehmigt wird ist schon klar, ist bei einem Bike-Rennen auch nicht notwendig, die Spannung bringt das Rennen, aber bei einer Rad-Touristik-Fahrt ist die Spannung des Rennens halt nicht da, da kurbelt man die ganze Zeit auf Forstautobahnen und zahlt dafür EUR 39.- - wozu? Bei Rennrad-Touristik-Fahrten kostet sowas um die EUR 8.- und bitte jetzt nicht damit kommen dass es noch ein Gonso-Trikot.


----------



## wowaki (8. Juli 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Bei Rennrad-Touristik-Fahrten kostet sowas um die EUR 8.-



zum Beispiel hier: http://www.rmsv.de/RTF2009_Inet.pdf
Preise zwischen 9,- und 14,-  mit Verpflegung (ohne Auszeichnung) bei Strecken zwischen 71 und 161 km.


----------



## Cesane (3. September 2009)

Hier mal ein positives Beispiel, dass es auch anders geht.

*MtB-Marathon St. Wendel:*

Startgeld/Leistungen für alle Teilnehmer:
Marathon-Langstrecke 107 km und Mittelstrecke 53 km: *28 EUR*
Marathon-Kurzstrecke 30 km: 15 Euro, 10 Euro für Jugend unter 17 Jahre 

Das Startgeld beinhaltet: Finishergabe, Nudelparty am Vorabend mit Pasta bis zum Abwinken, sportgerechte Streckenverpflegung beim Rennen, Übernachtung in Sporthallen (von Freitag auf Samstag) oder auf Campingplätzen nahe Startbereich, MTB-Waschplatz, technischer Service, Duschen in mehreren Hallen, SMS-Eregbnisdienst, Online-Urkundendruck, Zeitnahme durch Datasport mittels Transponder

Verpflegungs- und Servicestellen:
Verpflegung 1: 12,3 km
Verpflegung 2: 34,1 km
Verpflegung 3: 52,5 km
Verpflegung 4: 72,2,5 km
Verpflegung 5: 94 km
Verpflegung im Ziel: 107,93 km
Technischer Service 1: 34,1 km
Technischer Service 2: 71,0 km
zusätzlich mobiler technischer Service durch Motorräder

Streckensicherung:
Durch DRK-Einsatz, mobile Ärztebereitschaft, Streckenposten

*Hut ab!!!*


----------



## zeitweiser (3. September 2009)

In St. Wendel hat man aus der Vergangenheit gelernt.
Man hat nicht nur die Preise gesenkt, sondern auch einiges für die Attraktivität der Strecke gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartenwal (20. September 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> das ist mir völlig egal - die machen wenigstens was - klotzen, statt motzen
> 
> jede mtb-veranstaltung bringt unseren sport weiter. gerade die rtf´s ( rad touristik fahrt ) sind bestens geeignet menschen für den " geländeradsport " zu begeistern.
> mir persönlich ist das " miteinander sehr wichtig.
> ...


Hallo,
ich bin beim 2ten Albtraufmarathon mitgefahren und mich hat es begeistert. Am Sonntag, den 13.9. fand der 2. Albtraufmarathon statt und für mich war es der erste Marathon (bzw. die erste RTF). Vielen Dank an die Organisation, für mich war es ein toller Einstieg und ich werde im nächsten Jahr wieder mitfahren. Als Anfänger hatte ich mich für die mittlere Distanz entschieden und angemeldet, zusammen mit meinem Kollegen Frank, welcher schon einige MTB-Marathons bestritten hat. Nach meiner Radtour im Juni meldete ich mich an. Zur weiteren Vorbereitung unternahm ich noch einige Touren mit meinem Trekkingrad und am Dienstag vor dem Rennen gab es noch eine MTBTour durch den Schönbuch. Dabei entdeckte ich, dass mein linker Schalthebel defekt war. Also rief ich am Freitagmorgen meinen Radhändler (Dirks in Schönaich) an, ob er ein Paar XT Hebel für mich hätte. Extra für mich demontierte er meine Wunschhebel von einem Ausstellungsrad, ich konnte sie mittags abholen und nahm noch ein Paar neue Griffe und eine Satteltasche mit integrierter Flaschenhalterung mit. Am Samstag habe ich dann schnell die Schalthebel getauscht und die neuen Griffe sowie die Satteltasche montiert. Nun war ich bereit!
Am Sonntag morgen klingelte um kurz nach 5.00 mein Wecker und ich stand auf. Zum Frühstück gab es 1 Becher schwarzen Tee, ein paar Brötchen und 1 Croissant mit Schokocreme. Dann füllte ich 3 Trinkflaschen und packte meinen Rucksack (noch ein Croissant mit Schokocreme, 1 Banane, Fruchtriegel, Helm & Handschuhe und 1 T-Shirt). Gegen 6.15 Uhr holte mich Frank in Böblingen ab, um 7.00 waren wir in Kirchheim. Erst ging es zur Startnummernausgabe, dann wurde noch mal etwas gegessen, dann reihte ich mich in die Schlange vor der Damentoilette ein(es gab bei den Männern zu wenig Kabinen  ). Eine Trinkflasche kam in den Flaschenhalter, die 2. mit etwas Werkzeug in die Satteltasche, die Pumpe hatte ich schon am Samstag an der Sattelstütze befestigt. Die 3. Flasche war für vor und nach dem Rennen gedacht. Da es auch um 8.00 Uhr noch sehr kühl war, entschied ich mich dafür, die Windweste anzubehalten. Darunter trug ich ein kurzes Trikot und ein Sportunterhemd, dazu eine 3/4 Hose. Kurz nach 8.00 starteten die Langstreckler und wir rückten vor in den Startbereich. Dort stellten wir uns recht weit hinten auf und ich wurde nervös. Essen beruhigt - dachte ich und biss in meinen Notfall-Aprikosen-Riegel. Das sah eine Fahrerin aus Kirchheim, rief "Oh, meine Lieblingssorte" und maus(er)te einfach ein Stück. Nichts war es mit Beruhigung, aber nun ging es los, zuerst hinter dem Führungsfahrzeug durch die Innenstadt. Nach einigen Kilometern erreichten wir den Waldrand und das Rennen wurde freigegeben. 
Frank und ich hatten uns abgesprochen, die ersten Kilometer zusammen zu bleiben. Um uns herum herschte noch ein ziemliches Gedränge, allmählich zog sich das Feld aber auseinander und man musste nicht mehr so aufpassen. Wir kletterten den ersten Hügel hinauf und mein Pulsmesser kletterte mit. Schnell war er über 160 und ich beschloß seine Anzeige zu ignorieren und nur auf mein persönliches Wohlbefinden zu achten. Und ich fühlte mich wohl! Auch der Aufstieg zum Hohenneuffen war kein Problem, ein Paar hübsche Waden sorgten für Motivation . An der Auffahrt zur Bassgeige blieb ich kurz auf dem steilen Wurzelpfad stecken, da fehlt mir wohl noch Fahrtechnik. Mittlerweile war meine 1. Flasche leer und ich wechselte zur 2ten. Aus der lies sich aber nicht gut trinken, doch schon nahte die Pause in Unterlennigen, schnell etwas getrunken, die Flasche aufgefüllt und ein paar Müsliriegel und Bananen gegessen und es ging weiter. Frank war zusammen mit mir am Verpflegungspunkt angekommen und hatte sich ebenfalls gestärkt. Im Pulk fuhren wir nun hoch zum Sattelbogen und ich wunderte ich mich, dass die Bananen überhaupt nicht drückten. Ich erreichte den Sattel und im Bewußtsein, dass es nun "eigentlich" nur noch abwärts geht, fuhr ich mit ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal und gab Gas. Frank verlor den Anschluss und so war ich die restlichen 20km alleine unterwegs. Einige Fahrer und Fahrerinnen konnte ich noch überholen, dann ging es auf die Zielgerade. Noch ein langer Spurt und nach ca. 3 Stunden 27 Minuten war ich im Ziel. Frank traf dann 2 oder 3 Minuten nach mir ein, wir tranken noch einen Schluck, dann luden wir die Räder ins sein Auto und es ging zurück nach Böblingen.

Unterwegs war ich mit einem Fusion Raid, laut Tacho waren es 3 Stunden 15 Minuten reine Fahrzeit, Schnitt 19,4 km/h, Max 68,3 km/h. Der Pulsmesser hat einen Schnitt von 152 und ein Maximum von 180 angezeigt, mein Startgewicht lag bei ca. 97kg .  


Grüße an die Organisatoren und freiwilligen Helfer, die Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer, 
Bartenwal


----------



## Pablo P. (29. September 2009)

Cesane schrieb:


> Für Albstadt werden auch "nur" 38,-  verlangt und diese Veranstaltung ist absoluter Kult. 2500 Teilnehmer, tausende von Zuschauer, prächtige Stimmung und super Streckenwahl. Ich nenn nur mal die Ski-Schanze in Onstmettingen, der steile Anstieg in Burgfelden oder die Durchfahrt mit Dorffest in Magrethausen. Absolute Highlights - dazu topp organisiert. Ja, da muss man sich schon die Frage stellen, was sich die Kirchheimer dabei gedacht haben ....



*Threadausgrab*

Ist da eigentlich der Albstadt Marathon im Juli oder die Classics im Juni gemeint? Ich hör immer, "Albstadt ist der Hammer!", aber weiss nie ob sich das auf beide Veranstaltungen bezieht, oder nur auf eine der beiden? Würde da gerne mal starten, aber die 86 km beim Marathon sind mir zu lang. 46 km bei den Classics klingen eher meinem Leistungsstand entsprechend. 

Kann mir da einer mal kurz Info zu geben, um meine Verwirrung etwas zu entknoten?


----------



## Stefan72 (29. September 2009)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> *Threadausgrab*
> 
> Ist da eigentlich der Albstadt Marathon im Juli oder die Classics im Juni gemeint? Ich hör immer, "Albstadt ist der Hammer!", aber weiss nie ob sich das auf beide Veranstaltungen bezieht, oder nur auf eine der beiden? Würde da gerne mal starten, aber die 86 km beim Marathon sind mir zu lang. 46 km bei den Classics klingen eher meinem Leistungsstand entsprechend.
> 
> Kann mir da einer mal kurz Info zu geben, um meine Verwirrung etwas zu entknoten?



Der hier: http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=5


----------

